# Typoglycemia



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg
The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid Aoccdrnig to rscheearch taem at
Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a
wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be in
the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it
wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey
lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Such a cdonition is arppoiately
cllaed Typoglycemia.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

But can dyslexics read it quicker?


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Srroy, Dvae, ddint udnretsnad waht yuo siad - was taht
"But can dslyxeics raed it qiukcer?"


(This is a JOKE - I sincerely hope that no-one has been offended. No dyslexics were harmed in the making of this joke...)


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

what does D.N.A. stand for?

National Dyslexics Association.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

ti teg t'ond I


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

8O


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Have you heard about the Dyslexic Devil Worshipper..........................























Sold his soul to SANTA


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

I know a Dyslexic atheist who still doesn't know if he believes in a dog!


----------

